# No Excuses...........



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

This is great! Check out Lee Vally's latest tool.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=67335


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is ridiculous. I like how he uses a sharpie to mark his lines......


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

ACP said:


> That is ridiculous. I like how he uses a sharpie to mark his lines......


Check your calendar!:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> This is great! Check out Lee Vally's latest tool.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=67335


Mine's on order. I always do dovetails on the throne. Their best bet is the new "Dodeca-Gauge"..a must have.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=51633&cat=1,42936












 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I watched the video

Those saw cuts and chisel clean outs were staged....

'cmon..two passes with the saw and a single hit on the chisel??????
No frikkin' way......:no:

I hate infomercials that do that crap!!!!!:furious:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have one of those....NOT. I usually make a drawer with dovetails on my commute to work each day....lol. What a joke.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

The pocket dovetail looks promising, but I like the gang saw for actually sawing the dovetails. Seems it would speed the process up a little. LV never fails to impress.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=62708&cat=1,42884


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's funny. I thought it was fake, but then the calender reminder assured it for me. Good one though!


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I like the "waffle dovetail" picture. Nice. The sad thing is, i'd probably buy one for 60 bucks.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I just picked up a box of dovetails at the hardware store yesterday. They're right next to the post holes.:blink:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

And the post holes are next to the buckets of turn signal fluid and the cans of muffler grease.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't forget the skyhook and a box of toe-nails. :shifty:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Don't forget the skyhook and a box of toe-nails. :shifty:


A chinook? Lol?

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the board stretcher myself... 

~tom


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

...like searching for a bucket of steam, and getting distracted by shiny new hammer heads.


----------

